# Jaw/Temple Pumps when eating.



## buddhaluv (May 19, 2011)

Well today I was eating some cereal & I noticed when I was half way through the bowl my temples & jaws started to ache a bit, I checked the mirror & it look as if i had a bee stings on both my temples & my jaws muscles were HUGE, the bloat on my face is already to much. I looked like a fking peanut & now i'm kind of self conscious about it -,-

well I was wondering is this normal? are there any ways to reduce it? Also, since the muscles are being worked, is it possible the muscles could repair itself & get bigger??!!! May sound a bit off, but i'm kind of paranoid, I swear if you only seen my face you'd think I'd be atleast 30% bodyfat ..

BTW I'm 5 weeks into my Test E Only Cycle @ 500Mg EW


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Yup, had it on anadrol and other orals. Lol especially crunchy food. Looks fucking sick and i was concerned to say the least. Try to chew slower and avoid the crunchy stuff.


----------



## bigrene (May 19, 2011)

Good info happens to be my second day on Anadrol first run too so not aware of that side thanks for mentioning, definitely will take it easy on the chewing.


----------



## Imosted (May 19, 2011)

I have the same problem when i am on over a gram a week.


----------



## Schwarz (May 20, 2011)

LOL,can't wait to try !


----------



## Digitalash (May 20, 2011)

lol I had this the other day eating a huge piece of steak

don't worry bro, maybe up your AI to reduce water retention, but when you lean out those huge jaw muscles will probably make you look better lol


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 20, 2011)

I get the jaw and temple pump all the time when I chew tough food like steak.
Try chewing on gum. Its not as tough and can get rid of some of the pump. Just moving your jaw muscle around as if you were stretching them might help.
Water retention is normal btw.


----------



## Realtalk (May 20, 2011)

Stay off the x around meal time & you should see big improvements...

Oh, and throw in some taurine morning & arvo.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 20, 2011)

About the bloating... Are you taking an AI? Also more cardio and watching sodium intake will help. And of course pound the water like it's your job.


----------



## exphys88 (May 20, 2011)

I get painful jaw pumps when eating jerky on cycle.


----------



## BigBird (May 20, 2011)

I get serious jaw and tongue aches when I eat the Y for more than 4 minutes.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 20, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I get serious jaw and tongue aches when I eat the Y for more than 4 minutes.


 
I get that off cycle too


----------

